# 94 Suzuki motor



## blazer02 (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm looked at a boat today I'm thinking of buying and it has a 40hp Suzuki that's a 94 model.don't know squat about Suzuki motors never had one or knew anyone that has was wondering if anyone has a bit of info on them and rough guess of its value.its a tiller handle motor recoil start and that's about all i can tell you.motor looks good decent auger needs a good sharping and maybe a sleeve.any info or advice be greatly appreciated.


----------



## c1gator (Aug 27, 2014)

I recently purchased a 95 model 35 suzuki jet which I think is a 55 power head....I know from what I can gather here that the parts for these things are a hair pricey, but they seem to be liked by the folks that have them...Mr MPHELLE gave me a lot of info, and was very cordial in assisting me with any questions I threw at him...Maybe shoot him a PM and he can help you out....I have not ran mine yet to compare it to the old johnson 40 jet on a similar hull, I suspect it should run close to the same. Good luck with your boat and I will post some performance specs when i get mine running....


----------

